# ContestTime



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok Now that I have my feet under me and a bit of confidence. I want to sponser a contest....

From Stink Works MFG. ( where people go gee I thought it would stink more.)

There are two molds on my desk right now.. Both still hidden deep inside the lego's.. Guess what BOTH of them are and win your choice sloshed body ( I am too lazy to do two parts.. yet).

I will give a clue on thursday if someone reminds me.. lol


Coach :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

And to help Coach celebrate his new molds whoever guesses correctly can have one of my bodies too.

Roger Corrie


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

How cool is this....FREE stuff!! :hat: 

Sorry, my brain isn't working right now. I have no clue what they are Coach, maybe later after a nap.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'll give it a shot ( this takes March madness to a new level )*

My attempt at a half court shot :thumbsup: 

a Ford March 751 and a Bre Datsun 510 - am I close? 

Picktown.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Amphicar and a Land Rover


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

(1) 6 wheel Tyrell P34
(2) Lotus STP Indy Turbine

If I'm wrong it's because you made a mistake and are casting the wrong cars.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

both slot cars..............I WIN


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Contest time*



vaBcHRog said:


> And to help Coach celebrate his new molds whoever guesses correctly can have one of my bodies too.
> 
> Roger Corrie


 :wave: I'll do you one better Roger ! I will give a free body for each correct choice ! 2 correct choices-2 bodies! One correct choice - one body ! No correct choices?- No-body !


Cheers, Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

'59 plymouth fury
'69 chevy camaro z28
'51 mercury



Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

volvo1:1 said:


> :wave: I'll do you one better Roger ! I will give a free body for each correct choice ! 2 correct choices-2 bodies! One correct choice - one body ! No correct choices?- No-body !
> 
> 
> Cheers, Neal :dude:



Heck at this rate can I guess too?????

Coach


BTW hint number 1 is.... Neal is out one body already...... :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

510 Bre Datsun
Mercury Stocker

(and if these aint it, Coach, you SHOULD be doing them! LOL)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, we know the 510 is a lock. As far as the second one, I'll guess a Boss Hogg Caddy. :freak: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I figure 1/2 is gone with datsun. I'll guess 57 chevy.

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> My attempt at a half court shot :thumbsup:
> 
> a Ford March 751 and a Bre Datsun 510 - am I close?
> 
> Picktown.


Ok Brian ya got the 510 right....Now for Clue number 2

It also goes by a number designation.. and was never made as a MFG bodie in ho scale.


Dave


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*March Madness 2nd guess.*



coach61 said:


> Ok Brian ya got the 510 right....Now for Clue number 2
> 
> It also goes by a number designation.. and was never made as a MFG bodie in ho scale.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but the very first thing that jumped into my head based on this cule was an Oldsmobile F-85. (Not sure if that was ever MFG or not but I'll go with that.) 

Pickeringtondad
A.K.A. Bob


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Could it be the Datsun Fairlady (SPL212) roadster? Is there a Datsun theme going on?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Could it be the Datsun Fairlady (SPL212) roadster? Is there a Datsun theme going on?



Nope.....But that would be a cool car, I will have to look for one...

Ok thursdays Clues....Its not a domestic car. It is also NOT made in Asia. ( its actually out of production replaced by a car with a larger number) to the best of my knowledge it has never had a name just a number designation....

Pay attention lieblings.. the clues hold the answeres...


Coach


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm going with a Volvo.*

Volvo 1800 series? This was the car that Simon Templar (alias The Saint) drove in the T.V. show The Saint.

Picktown


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Aston Martin DB4?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok Last clue Its a Starts with a P built in Germany, and has 3 numbers starting with 9.....


Bet SOMEONE can get it now?

LOL

Dave


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Guess #4 - Porsche 944 or 911?*



coach61 said:


> Ok Last clue Its a Starts with a P built in Germany, and has 3 numbers starting with 9.....
> 
> 
> Bet SOMEONE can get it now?
> ...


How did I do?

Pickeringtondad?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Ok Last clue Its a Starts with a P built in Germany, and has 3 numbers starting with 9.....
> 
> 
> Bet SOMEONE can get it now?
> ...


porsche 911? 

Wes


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Porsche 914.... :thumbsup:


----------



## xr7g (Mar 17, 2006)

porsche 928?


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, as being German, I may have to step in! A 928 would be cool, but then please the "S", and not the "S4", since the first one has the nicer butt.

But my bet would be the 916!

Michael


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

xr7g said:


> porsche 928?



We have a winner....


Coach

Cars on the desk...Datsun 510 and a Porsche 928 Pdad and xr7 send me your dddy's and I will send you off some bodies...

coach
[email protected]


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

coach61 said:


> We have a winner....
> 
> 
> Coach
> ...


 Coach forward to address to me so I can send a car also

ALso Coach I didn't see ehat chassis are these for ??


Roger Corrie


----------



## xr7g (Mar 17, 2006)

Great Contest!!!..Can't wait to see them. Thanks Coach,Roger and Neal in advance.

Tony


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks Neil....*

Body came in the mail today......Thanks again

Bob


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Tony Please send me you address to [email protected]

Thanks

Roger


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Glad it arrived !*



pickeringtondad said:


> Body came in the mail today......Thanks again
> 
> Bob


 :wave: Send some pix of when its complete !


Later :dude:


----------



## xr7g (Mar 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: Neil, The Lincoln body came in today!! hummm... maybe an animal house road trip car? :tongue: 
Thanks again, Tony

:wave: Roger, I just sent you my addy. The '58 Impala roundy round looks 
great! Are you going to do a 50's theme with your stockers?
Thanks, Tony


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds great ! Whatever you do with it send pics of when its done !


----------

